# Ads are no longer on Craigslist 2 goldens on SF craigslist



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll email the posters to ask about surrendering to the rescue here, but both seem to want cash for the dogs.


*Update: 1 ad has expired, the other was flagged and removed.* 

18 months - $300
Golden Retriever
3 month old puppy
Golden Retriever


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Have you contacted the owner of the 3 month old? They've listed her for $1 but I assume they want more than that.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes. I've emailed but had no response.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both beautiful, thanks for posting. 

Sure wish the owner(s) would consider releasing/surrendering them both to a GR Rescue.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy to report the older boy has been adopted by a family and has a forever home. No response from the owners of the puppy.


----------

